# Eigener TeamSpeak 3 Server von außen nicht erreichbar



## Zergoras (16. Juli 2017)

*Eigener TeamSpeak 3 Server von außen nicht erreichbar*

Langsam verzweifel ich hier. Ich hab einen TeamSpeak Server auf meinem Rechner laufen lassen. Mit meiner öffentlichen IP haben sich Leute verbunden. Die Ports habe ich im Router freigeschaltet und auf meine lokale IP weiterleiten lassen.
Funktionierte direkt und immer zuverlässig.

Jetzt habe ich Mainboard und Co getauscht und neu installiert. Hab den Server wieder eingerichtet und im Router meine lokale IP neu eingetragen für die Weiterleitung.
Man kann sich aber jetzt nicht mehr von außen verbinden, es kommt immer die Meldung "Verbindung zum Server fehlgeschlagen". In der Firewall ist alles freigegeben und auch wenn ich diese ausschalte bekomme ich auch keine Verbindung.
Das sich meine IP ändert, ist mir bewusst. Der lokale Zugriff als Admin funktioniert ohne Probleme.

Jemand eine Idee woran es liegt? Habe alles genauso gemacht wie vorher. Nur will es mit dem neuen Mainboard bzw. Neuinstallatin von Windows nicht mehr funktionieren.


----------



## Körschgen (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Eigener TeamSpeak 3 Server von außen nicht erreichbar*

Portweiterleitung neu eingerichtet?

Mac Adresse hat sich geändert.


----------



## Zergoras (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Eigener TeamSpeak 3 Server von außen nicht erreichbar*

Habe ich neu eingerichtet, ja.


----------



## taks (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Eigener TeamSpeak 3 Server von außen nicht erreichbar*

Betriebssystem neu aufgesetzt? Evtl. hat die Windows-Firewall was dagegen ^^


----------



## Zergoras (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Eigener TeamSpeak 3 Server von außen nicht erreichbar*

Ja habe ich. Wie im Anfangspost beschrieben, ist die Firewall nicht das Problem.


----------



## Laudian (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Eigener TeamSpeak 3 Server von außen nicht erreichbar*



Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> es kommt immer die Meldung "Verbindung zum Server fehlgeschlagen"



Hast du das selbst ausprobiert oder andere Leute, die auf den Server wollen? Wenn du selbst probierst über deine Public IP zu connecten, wird dies nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Zergoras (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Eigener TeamSpeak 3 Server von außen nicht erreichbar*

Ich hab es auch selber versucht, wobei ich mir da nicht sicher war, ob das überhaupt geht. Ein anderer Kollege kam gestern Abend nicht drauf. Ich werde das heute Abend noch mit anderen testen. Ich vermute, dass es mit meiner IP zu tun hat, die der alte Server benutzte. Die ist nämlich gleich geblieben, auch nach Router Neustart. Vielleicht gibt es da Probleme.


----------



## Körschgen (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Eigener TeamSpeak 3 Server von außen nicht erreichbar*



Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Ich vermute, dass es mit meiner IP zu tun hat, die der alte Server benutzte. Die ist nämlich gleich geblieben, auch nach Router Neustart. Vielleicht gibt es da Probleme.



Gibst du deinen Kollegen immer deine aktuelle IP durch?

Welchen Router benutzt du?

Ich nutze zum testen von außen immer mobiles Internet.

Der TS3 Android Client ist sehr gut.

Zu deinem Problem:

Da du den kompletten Unterbau gewechselt und dabei vermutlich einfach die alte Platte, inklusive Windows, übernommen hast, kann es schon mal zu solchen Fehlern kommen.

Ich würde bei Mainboardwechsel auch das System neu aufsetzen.

Beim Teamspeak wird es daran liegen, das das falsche Netzwerkinterface eingetragen ist.
Das wird bei der Installation in eine config geschrieben.

Installier den Server einfach neu, dann wird das korrigiert.


----------



## Zergoras (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Eigener TeamSpeak 3 Server von außen nicht erreichbar*

Ja, das mache ich.
Ich habe selbstverständlich neu installiert, steht aber auch im Anfangspost.
Wie ich vermutet habe, hat eine neue IP das Problem gelöst. Ich habe den Router über Nacht ausgelassen und habe eine neue bekommen. Der Server ist jetzt wieder zu erreichen.
Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Zergoras (11. November 2017)

*AW: Eigener TeamSpeak 3 Server von außen nicht erreichbar*

Ich habe eine Fritzbox 6490 mit Umstellung meines Vertrages bekommen und die Portfreigaben eingerichtet (siehe Bild). Nun ist der Server aber scheinbar nicht von außen erreichbar. Ich bekomme keine IPV4 Adresse mehr von meinem Anbieter, daher hat der Server eine IPV6 Adresse. Die Portfreigaben sollten richtig sein oder? Sind die gleichen Freigaben wie in meinem alten Router. Gibt es ein Problem mit TS3 und IPV6?

EDIT: Ich musste unter IPV6 meinen Device Identifier eintragen und dafür dann die Ports freigeben. Jetzt geht es.


----------

